# Adrian hemens [animal world]



## solar 17 (May 8, 2009)

*I gotta say.... This show goes to air [Briz 31] in Brisbane Thursday night at 8.30pm...I thought this show was great, the piece on greens was excellent [including the wild catch] and the segment on the dragons was also great.....highly recommended viewing....solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## ravan (May 8, 2009)

sturdy and I watched it last night, was a good watch...
loved the boyds! that male was a freaking giant!
and the impromptu catch of the death adder was good too. 
all in all, quite enjoyable


----------



## Sturdy (May 8, 2009)

yeah it was really good, shame that our bris 31 is a lil static at times.


----------



## slacker (May 8, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> yeah it was really good, shame that our bris 31 is a lil static at times.



Probably better off streaming it from the TVS site. Can pause it then too


----------

